# 67 GTO waiting....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics of a 67 GTO I recently bought. I plan on doing a resto-mod. It has no engine or transmission so I figure WTH! arty:
Note the 1983 registration and NYS Inspection stickers.... I guess the old Goat is ready for a good going over...................Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice, whats the metal piece on the front quarter? looks like a lock or is it a marker light??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks. It is a key switch for an alarm that no longer exists. Looks "nice"there huh?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ma`roons!!! 


Nice project car! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Far more solid and complete than mine from the outside. Unfortunately, the floor looks the same.....
I'll be narrating a step by step on my 1 piece replacement this winter. Gotta get my roto home and get started....:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, the floors are in need of repair. Holes in the front under the pedals, same on the passengers side. Also at the body mount areas. Trunk is swiss cheese. On the bright side, almost NO rust on the body. A little on the driver door (I have another). None around the rear window!!! The car had a driver side 1/4 put on, and is like new still. No rust under the vinyl top...which will be removed and not replaced.
Anyone got any cool ideas...ie: What color to paint it, drive train, interior mods, wanna buy it before I start,wheels/tires, etc........rolleyes: 
I'm thinking Black or Silver, with a Red "Modernized" interior (leather). Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Yep, the floors are in need of repair. Holes in the front under the pedals, same on the passengers side. Also at the body mount areas. Trunk is swiss cheese. On the bright side, almost NO rust on the body. A little on the driver door (I have another). None around the rear window!!! The car had a driver side 1/4 put on, and is like new still. No rust under the vinyl top...which will be removed and not replaced.
> Anyone got any cool ideas...ie: What color to paint it, drive train, interior mods, wanna buy it before I start,wheels/tires, etc........rolleyes:
> I'm thinking Black or Silver, with a Red "Modernized" interior (leather). Eric



Eric -- Go with the 2004--2006 GTO buckets or buckets from a G8 or 
GXP. Much more comfortable and still kind of "fit." Good luck, Paul.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

No rust near the rear window? Thats the only place I noticed rust on mine! An 83 window sticker? Mine sports a 93 Bollingbrook Il city sticker. Its fun to see those old stickers on the window, kind of brings ya back in time. Looks like lots of work but thats the fun. How about Black Cherry for the paint? That would go good with a red interior. :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Silver paint, smoked out windows....you needs an interior....:lol:
Butler Performance 535 ci 650hp engine. Tremac 6 speed into a narrowed 3:55 geared Moser axle. Tub out the rotten trunk and stuff 18" meats under it. 4 wheel disc brakes to stop the beast and let the smoke roll.......arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Grabber, I thought about Black Cherry, my friend has a HD that color, it looks sweet. Paul and TMP, "great minds think alike"..check out these pics...I already got the seats Paul. Mitch, That is A Blower Drive Service catalog on the seat. The boys at Butler suggested I send for it, they say 750HP is no problem with low compression and 5-7 lbs boost...... I was thinking of baseing the upholstery on the 2006 red seats,having the doorpanels and such upholstered to match.......can't decide on Automatic (700r4) or Manual transmission w/hydraulic clutch...:willy: I would rather have a 5 or 6 speed, but I have been told HP will be a problem on the street. need to do more research on that subject. Besides, the Mrs. dosen't drive stick, and I wouldn't want to deprive her of the "new spare car".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, great starting point. Looks like a solid old goat. Check out the factory '67 GTO "Silverglaze" color. I saw a '67 at a show recently in that color and it was a knockout. Black is hard to beat on a '67, though, with the red interior and a red pinstripe.......I think that car has huge potential. Good find!!
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Grabber, I thought about Black Cherry, my friend has a HD that color, it looks sweet. Paul and TMP, "great minds think alike"..check out these pics...I already got the seats Paul. Mitch, That is A Blower Drive Service catalog on the seat. The boys at Butler suggested I send for it, they say 750HP is no problem with low compression and 5-7 lbs boost...... I was thinking of baseing the upholstery on the 2006 red seats,having the doorpanels and such upholstered to match.......can't decide on Automatic (700r4) or Manual transmission w/hydraulic clutch...:willy: I would rather have a 5 or 6 speed, but I have been told HP will be a problem on the street. need to do more research on that subject. Besides, the Mrs. doesn't drive stick, and I wouldn't want to deprive her of the "new spare car".


Perfect reason to go with the 6 speed........:lol:
The 700r4 won't live behind a blow thru at 750 hp. I was just reading an ad for a TCI 4l80e 6 speed auto that they claim is good to 850hp. I'd rather drop the hammer on that mill and yank the stick.....:willy:
Matching the rest of the upholstery to the seats would be cool.....:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I tend to agree about the tranny opinion! Thanks Jeff, I saw a 68 GTO that was Palladium (sp) Silver.....sweet! I am trying to get this project going, before I grow up!!:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You'll have plenty of time. Life's too short to "ever" grow up!! Ask my wife...:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68Green, Our wives must all belong to the Widows of GTO Owners Forum....:rofl:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bingo!! :lol:


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

nice catch eric looks ood starting point


----------



## HoJo GTO (Sep 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Silver paint, smoked out windows....you needs an interior....:lol:
> Butler Performance 535 ci 650hp engine. Tremac 6 speed into a narrowed 3:55 geared Moser axle. Tub out the rotten trunk and stuff 18" meats under it. 4 wheel disc brakes to stop the beast and let the smoke roll.......arty:


I agree with this post...Butler beast of an engine, 6 speed, tubbed trunk with 18" meats, and don't let the Mrs. behind the wheel!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree There is no argument against it, that's for sure...body comes off chassis in 2 weeks. Will take some pics!! Eric


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

looks awesome eric look forward to the pics.


----------

